# Lupine



## Riveritos

Hello, 
I need to say in Czech that a food product is packed in a factory that also packs lupinus (lupines). I mean the seeds http://www.el-baraka.net/images/lupine-oil/lupine-seed.jpg
The translator told me the phrase would be "  Vyrobeno v závodě, kde se zpracovávají vlčí" but it seems that the meaning of this phrases is the product is packed in a factory that also packs wolfs.
My dictionary says the word *vlčí *means "wolf" but also means "lupine".
How can I say it properly in Czech language?
Thaks in advance.


----------



## Jana337

Vlčí boby.
"Vlčí" does not directly mean "wolves". It is an adjective so the sentence proposed by your (machine?) translator is ungrammatical.
Also note that "zpracovávat" is to "process" so you need to say "kde se balí vlčí boby".


----------



## Riveritos

Thanks a lot Jana337, my translator in this case is human, not machine, maybe he was tired or confused when wrote this phrase.
Thanks again.


----------



## Barubek

My jsme těmhle květinám vždycky říkali lupíny (jednotné číslo - ta lupína), ne vlčí boby.


----------

